# What about weed and nutrition



## alexvega (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi everyone, like many of you who knowme, i??´m from CostaRica, and my native language is spanish, but i was thinking about if the people who smoke weed have more oportun ity to get big or have fat?
what do you think?


----------



## Skib (Sep 18, 2008)

from my experience it's nearly impossible to smoke pot regularly and maintain a clean diet and the ambition and motivation to train hard everyday... i quit doing that shit a while ago...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh great, _this_ thread again... 

Do a search, this has been covered many times.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 18, 2008)

lol


----------



## KelJu (Sep 18, 2008)

I think you can smoke weed and have discipline at the same time.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 18, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Oh great, _this_ thread again... .



 No kidding.


Yep, this falls into the "Help a Brah get buff-n-stuff/rock hard muscles/six pack abs/what should I eat?/what to wear to the gym?/do you fart when you squat?/and Aaron's fish oil ramblings category.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 18, 2008)

^^


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 18, 2008)

Goddam I agree.  What is it with people with weed?  Smoke it.  If you get the munchies then youre in trouble if youre trying to bulk or eat clean.  Its not rocket science.  If you can smoke and not eat then its not gonna make much of a difference as far as fat goes.  Now there are other important things to consider here though.


----------



## alexvega (Sep 18, 2008)

*mmmm*



Merkaba said:


> Goddam I agree. What is it with people with weed? Smoke it. If you get the munchies then youre in trouble if youre trying to bulk or eat clean. Its not rocket science. If you can smoke and not eat then its not gonna make much of a difference as far as fat goes. Now there are other important things to consider here though.


 

in muy case when i get the munchies i use to eat carbs, chicken, i try to keep away the snack o junkfood


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 18, 2008)

alexvega said:


> in muy case when i get the munchies i use to eat carbs, chicken, i try to keep away the snack o junkfood



And that's a good start.

How much you bench press?


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Sep 18, 2008)

lol funny story...

I started my first ever cut 4 days ago... been having amazing success, motivated, and am following my regimen strictly.

Earlier tonight, I smoked with the m8's, and I had a few tokes-like i normally do, i don't get completely baked anymore, but i enjoy smoking small amounts occasionally for intellectual and artistic endeavors- and I was feeling great. Wouldnt you know it, I had the STRANGEST craving for these DELICIOUS, and I mean DELICIOUS stuffed peppers and tomato medly that my grandmother makes... they are pretty much a big tomato, green or red pepper, stuffed with white rice, olive oil, feta, and a bunch of other vegetables...mmmmmm.

Lets just say I...indulged.

However, in weeds defense, I am still in a deficit today as I had a killer back workout, played a game of touch football for a couple hours and ran a couple miles on the track. 

So yes, the oppurtunity to get "big" or "fat" is there, but only to those who let it affect them. I think most people on this forum are not the type to get ridicoulosly ripped and demolish an entire medium pizza and a box of chicken wings, followed by a bag of brownies. Those highschool, gluttony and drug induced rampages are over, at least for me.


----------



## alexvega (Sep 19, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> lol funny story...
> 
> a couple miles on the track.
> 
> So yes, the oppurtunity to get "big" or "fat" is there, but only to those who let it affect them. I think most people on this forum are not the type to get ridicoulosly ripped and demolish an entire medium pizza and a box of chicken wings, followed by a bag of brownies. Those highschool, gluttony and drug induced rampages are over, at least for me.


 

i agree with u.

when i get munchies i can eat a 2 slice pizza and one hamburger, plus one bear!


----------



## zootroid (Sep 19, 2008)

There's no way you can eat all that plus a bear.


----------



## Dane Fletcher (Sep 19, 2008)

Does Smoking Pot Kill Your Gains? | Steroids Today .com


----------



## Bradicallyman (Sep 19, 2008)

zootroid said:


> There's no way you can eat all that plus a bear.


----------



## Art (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## alexvega (Sep 20, 2008)

*mmm*



Art said:


>


excuseme what means POT, i??´m from Central America.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 20, 2008)

Dane Fletcher said:


> Does Smoking Pot Kill Your Gains? | Steroids Today .com



Hey thanks for the goddam spam


----------



## massage101 (Sep 20, 2008)

pot could cause impotency males its been shown to and it is a depressant


----------



## KelJu (Sep 20, 2008)

massage101 said:


> pot could cause impotency males its been shown to and it is a depressant




It is not a god damn depressant. Why do you fucking people keep saying that stupid shit. Look it up, do a god damn Google search. Research that shit please.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 21, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> No kidding.
> 
> 
> Yep, this falls into the "Help a Brah get buff-n-stuff/rock hard muscles/six pack abs/what should I eat?/what to wear to the gym?/do you fart when you squat?/and Aaron's fish oil ramblings category.



BTW, I fart when I squat, so don't feel left out.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 21, 2008)

KelJu said:


> It is not a god damn depressant. Why do you fucking people keep saying that stupid shit. Look it up, do a god damn Google search. Research that shit please.



A snappy temper and extreme anger are signs of depression though....


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 21, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> No kidding.
> 
> 
> Yep, this falls into the "Help a Brah get buff-n-stuff/rock hard muscles/six pack abs/what should I eat?/what to wear to the gym?/do you fart when you squat?/and Aaron's fish oil ramblings category.





Never heard of the fish oil ramblings, I'll have to try to find it.  Got a link?


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 21, 2008)

Who gives a fuck smoke weed if you wanna smoke weed.


----------



## ctownsend (Sep 21, 2008)

alexvega said:


> Hi everyone, like many of you who knowme, i??´m from CostaRica, and my native language is spanish, but i was thinking about if the people who smoke weed have more oportun ity to get big or have fat?
> what do you think?



Just a thought, What about your lungs?

Does smoking (weed, cigarettes, anything) allow you to train harder?
How are your lungs when you are doing cardio?

Forget the munchies, remember about your lungs!
After all aren't you training to become more healthy?


----------



## pownder121 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think this is not correct for every smoker.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 22, 2008)

tallcall said:


> BTW, I fart when I squat, so don't feel left out.



I don't think that has anything to do with squats. Wellllll...not squats with weights anyway.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 22, 2008)

KelJu said:


> It is not a god damn depressant. Why do you fucking people keep saying that stupid shit. Look it up, do a god damn Google search. Research that shit please.



Little did everyone know that Kelju had his stash stolen earlier in the day.




Alcohol=Depressant
Cannibus=Stimulant
This Thread=Silly


----------



## alexvega (Sep 29, 2008)

*mmmmm*



ctownsend said:


> Just a thought, What about your lungs?
> 
> Does smoking (weed, cigarettes, anything) allow you to train harder?
> How are your lungs when you are doing cardio?
> ...




well i smoke 3 cigarrets a day,.and do 20 min cardio on treamill i fell so good 
 i know it??´s not good smoke, but at least can jogging


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2008)

Pot is marijuana


----------



## thorough (Sep 30, 2008)

marijuana is not a drug. i used to suck dick for coke. thats a drug!

i dont smoke that often anymore but when i did everyday i was still in great shape. not the usual case but there are a lot of fat lazy asses who dont smoke as well. 
i get blazed to the max on my refeed day 
pound down carbs at the old country buffet


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2008)

thorough said:


> marijuana is not a drug. i used to suck dick for coke. thats a drug!



Nice to know this, how much did you get for blowing men?
If you don't mind me asking....


----------



## thorough (Sep 30, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Nice to know this, how much did you get for blowing men?
> If you don't mind me asking....



 you dont reconize that quote?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 30, 2008)

thorough said:


> you dont reconize that quote?



No, but how much do you charge anyway?


----------



## thorough (Sep 30, 2008)

its bob saget in half baked. i only eat vag and usually for free.


----------



## alexvega (Oct 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Nice to know this, how much did you get for blowing men?




Mino can you tell me that in diferen??´t words, i think i??´m confuse and my english it??´s not to fine.
thanks


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2008)

alexvega said:


> Nice to know this, how much did you get for blowing men?
> 
> 
> Mino can you tell me that in diferen??´t words, i think i??´m confuse and my english it??´s not to fine.
> thanks



Blowing.....blow job.

Chupar pinga or chocha.


----------



## thorough (Oct 1, 2008)

chupa verga


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 2, 2008)

This thread sucks dicks......thoroughly.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 14, 2009)

common people i just ask about if the weed seen to be with nutrition and get big


----------



## Bennuendo (Mar 15, 2009)

alexvega said:


> Mino can you tell me that in diferen??´t words, i think i??´m confuse and my english it??´s not to fine.
> thanks




haha now you're just confusing him!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 18, 2009)

great bump. This thread really gave me a good laugh ha.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 18, 2009)

you mean...like mix weed with your daily vegetables?? or something? 

you dont eat weed. I heard people saying once they are stoned they can lift without getting weak so soon.


----------



## djk80 (Mar 19, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> you mean...like mix weed with your daily vegetables?? or something?
> 
> you dont eat weed. I heard people saying once they are stoned they can lift without getting weak so soon.




Smoking weed also increases your heartrate which could benefit burning cals as well however....

It does make you lazy, unfocused, getting munchies also Id never want lift heavy in that state


----------



## ti6ko (Mar 19, 2009)

> Yep, this falls into the "Help a Brah get buff-n-stuff/rock hard muscles/six pack abs/what should I eat?/what to wear to the gym?/do you fart when you squat?/and Aaron's fish oil ramblings category.



i see some of my threads  ...Learn until i live


----------



## alexvega (Mar 19, 2009)

jajjaja, believeme i was so high , when i wrote this topic. 
ok here i go again,the question is 
if the weed help because it make me eat alot.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 19, 2009)

*mmm*



alexvega said:


> in muy case when i get the munchies i use to eat carbs, chicken, i try to keep away the snack o junkfood



people i´m so sorry i´m a  very lied person, 3 days ago, smoke weed. and bough 3 beers and alot of snack.


----------



## Lacey12 (Mar 20, 2009)

when i smoke pot i drink loads of water instead of eat food that i crave


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 20, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Goddam I agree.  What is it with people with weed?  Smoke it.  If you get the munchies then youre in trouble if youre trying to bulk or eat clean.  Its not rocket science.  If you can smoke and not eat then its not gonna make much of a difference as far as fat goes.  Now there are other important things to consider here though.



fuck, everyone wants to have a perfect body but aint no one willing to make a sacrifice...WTF?

When I first started lifting years ago I smoked cigarettes (and weed occasionally)...Well I decided that I can;t do both adnbe the ebst bb I can be so I quit that shit....Fuckin irritates me when people want to be healthy and have a BB lifestyle but still want to poison their bodies with this shit..........I love beer, but I just made a sacrifice and decided only to drink about once every 8 weeks...jeez people


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 20, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> fuck, everyone wants to have a perfect body but aint no one willing to make a sacrifice...WTF?
> 
> When I first started lifting years ago I smoked cigarettes (and weed occasionally)...Well I decided that I can;t do both adnbe the ebst bb I can be so I quit that shit....Fuckin irritates me when people want to be healthy and have a BB lifestyle but still want to poison their bodies with this shit..........I love beer, but I just made a sacrifice and decided only to drink about once every 8 weeks...jeez people



The thing is that some people can do bad stuff and still get away with it.  
-----------------------------------------

As far as it being good for weightlifting because it makes you eat more?  big deal.  Chances are youre over eating and consuming alot of nutrient lacking crap like snacks and beer...if thats the case then of course not.  This thread is so fucking lame let it die.  

Its like asking if doing coke is good for fat loss because it makes you hyper.


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 20, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> The thing is that some people can do bad stuff and still get away with it.
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> As far as it being good for weightlifting because it makes you eat more?  big deal.  Chances are youre over eating and consuming alot of nutrient lacking crap like snacks and beer...if thats the case then of course not.  This thread is so fucking lame let it die.
> ...



Agreed.
I smoke habitually and I don't let myself munch out more than a couple times a week. Which also serves as my refeed.
So looky there, it works for me.
Also I know you are going to believe whatever you want, but I know
many people who smoke weed almost every, if not everyday, and still are in great shape.


And for the lazy/unfocused argument...it's true.

Which is why if I need to do something when i Feel that way. I just drink a lo-carb Monster drink. And bam, i have energy, focus, and good body feelings.


----------



## alexvega (Apr 27, 2009)

*cvv*

this weekend  my munchies was terrible i ate a lot of food at the same time.

it´s bad for someone who want to add a litle bit weight on the body¿


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 27, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> Agreed.
> I smoke habitually and I don't let myself munch out more than a couple times a week. Which also serves as my refeed.
> So looky there, it works for me.
> Also I know you are going to believe whatever you want, but I know
> ...


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 28, 2009)

massage101 said:


> pot could cause impotency males its been shown to and it is a depressant



If attractive ladies let me teabag them, photograph it, and post it on the Internet, then FFA mobilization is improved and RMR will increase...

See, I can make up total bullshit and post it too!

Seriously, just smoke weed if you want to.  I think it's more of a question of behavior.  The effects on T levels are minimal to none from what I've read, and I've never heard of any other information or empirical evidence to suggest it hinders muscle growth.  Furthermore, I have never seen anything to suggest serious health drawbacks related to smoking pot.

If you can't eat clean or regularly exercise because being high kills your motivation or something, then stop; it's a behavioral problem associated with being high.  If you can't overcome that with will power or self control, then stop smoking pot.


----------



## Hench (Apr 28, 2009)

I swear I made a post in here, did it get deleted?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 28, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> I swear I made a post in here, did it get deleted?



see, this is what pot does.


----------



## Hench (Apr 29, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> see, this is what pot does.



 

Good one, that really did make me laugh.

But I still think I made a post in here?


----------

